# 2011 International Roofing Expo



## toecutter (May 15, 2010)

will be my first time in the USA, cant wait
see you there 

anyone else going?

I will have my laptop with my new roofing software


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Your not scootin out of aust because of a few snakes and a little water are you?
________
OXYCONTIN REHAB FORUMS


----------



## toecutter (May 15, 2010)

hehehe, yes.

Where my brother lives the water is normally just tidal, at the moment there is 2 x the Sydney Harbour volume _per day_ flowing under the bridge.

I just done a takeoff of the LAS VEGAS CONVENTION CENTER from here in Brisbane Australia.

I calculated 2,271,928 sqft, according to this website there is:

The facility features 2 million square feet of exhibition space and 243,000 square feet of meeting room space.

=2,243,000 sqft


http://www.lvcva.com/meetings/meeting-venues/convention-centers/lvcc-capacities.jsp


wow, i am out 28,000 sqft which is only 1% but i do not think the website stats include plant decks etc


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Your not scootin out of aust because of a few snakes and a little water are you?


No i think he is leaving because Australia lost the Ashes (cricket) to England lol
Cheers
Dave


P.S.Only kidding x


----------



## toecutter (May 15, 2010)

English Roofer said:


> No i think he is leaving because Australia lost the Ashes (cricket) to England lol
> Cheers
> Dave
> 
> ...



I suppose when you are at the top there is only one way to go :surrender:


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

toecutter said:


> I suppose when you are at the top there is only one way to go :surrender:


I agree with you intireley, you cricket team has been great to watch for years and top of there game:thumbup:
Now hopefully its are turn!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## toecutter (May 15, 2010)

Expo was huge and wow, Las Vegas, i want to live there now

I knew it was time to leave when the Gileys bar staff started calling me Charlie Harper...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I have the one on the right?


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

glad to see you had a good time in the U.S. toecutter:thumbup:


----------



## toecutter (May 15, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Can I have the one on the right?


mmm, nice choice, is my favorite so it will cost you substantially

@ jjshaggy :thumbup:


----------

